# Folding Entry Handle Leaving Black Mark



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

My folding entry handle is leaving a black mark on my door where the foam pad is, cannot seem to get rid of this. any suggestions?


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Braggus said:


> My folding entry handle is leaving a black mark on my door where the foam pad is, cannot seem to get rid of this. any suggestions?


Simple Green mixed with water, or maybe a claybar.

Michael


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Apply a strip of masking tape or clear tape where the rubber meets the door. Every now and then strip it and replace it with new tape.

Another option is to wrap the rubber handle with the tape you use on tennis racket handle.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

You can also use the tape that bike shops use to wrap handlebars. Durable, leaves no marks on one's hands, etc.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

We noticed that as well and now we fold it the other way, against the wall. Seems to be some clearance between it and the wall and no black mark!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

jake said:


> We noticed that as well and now we fold it the other way, against the wall. Seems to be some clearance between it and the wall and no black mark!


ditto! phillip


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

jdpm said:


> We noticed that as well and now we fold it the other way, against the wall. Seems to be some clearance between it and the wall and no black mark!


ditto! phillip
[/quote]

X3, same with us.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> We noticed that as well and now we fold it the other way, against the wall. Seems to be some clearance between it and the wall and no black mark!


ditto! phillip
[/quote]

X3, same with us.
[/quote]

That was my thought too!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies, your right, turning it the other way is the answer and such a easy fix.


----------

